# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  How do I edit an immutable page?

## pierce3

One of the pages I'm trying to edit is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostBooksHowTo. However, I don't see an 'edit' button and the page is marked as immutable. I am logged into the site, so I'm not sure what I'm missing. Do I need to request permission?

Thanksm
Pierce

----------


## PaulW2U

Do you have a Launchpad id? Or may be you have a mis-match of usernames and passwords between Launchpad and Ubuntu SSO?

You won't be able to edit the wiki unless it is aware of your Launchpad id.

May be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...e/Registration will help.

----------


## pierce3

Perfect. That was it. Thank you very much.

Regards,
Pierce

----------

